# Router RPM Selection



## DocKin (May 3, 2010)

I've been reading on router rpms with different size bits. Seems there is a lot of variable data out there. Is there a "rule of thumb" that might fit when using router bits? There is always variance, of course, depending on bit shaft size, type of wood, size of bit, etc. but what works for you?

Thanks.

DocK


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This will start you off*

http://www.newwoodworker.com/rtrbitspds.html  bill

*Suggested Maximum Router Bit Speeds*​ *Bit Diameter*​ *Maximum Speed*​ *1"**- 24,000 RPM * ​ *1.25 to 2" - 18,000 RPM*​ *2.25 to 2.5"- 16,000 RPM*​ *3 to 3.5"- 12,000 RPM*​ Suggested Speed Chart courtesy Infinity Cutting Tools. * Remember that these are *SUGGESTED maximum speeds! Your equipment and/or situation could require much lower speeds for performance and safety!​


----------



## DocKin (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------

